# I don't care, it was fun!



## limr

Yes, yes, it's a cliché. Don't care. Spot and I got to play on the swing set and that's all that counts! 




Feet by limrodrigues, on Flickr


----------



## vintagesnaps

Love it!


----------



## limr

Thanks!


----------



## 480sparky

> ........ *it was fun!*



And that's all that matters.


----------



## annamaria

Love this!!


----------



## sm4him

Hey, at least it's very well done cliche! (sorry, I'm too tired to go hunting for the e with the correct accent over it, so just pretend it's there)

I really, really like this. Just looking at the photo, you can almost FEEL the fun--or maybe I'm just desperate to feel some fun right now!!


----------



## 480sparky

sm4him said:


> Hey, at least it's very well done cliché! (sorry, I'm too tired to go hunting for the e with the correct accent over it, so just pretend it's there)
> 
> I really, really like this. Just looking at the photo, you can almost FEEL the fun--or maybe I'm just desperate to feel some fun right now!!



ALT + 0233.


----------



## limr

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, at least it's very well done cliché! (sorry, I'm too tired to go hunting for the e with the correct accent over it, so just pretend it's there)
> 
> I really, really like this. Just looking at the photo, you can almost FEEL the fun--or maybe I'm just desperate to feel some fun right now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALT + 0233.
Click to expand...


Yup. Sharon, I know you'll love this. I only discovered it last week! How To Type Symbols Accents and Special Characters


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> 480sparky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, at least it's very well done cliché! (sorry, I'm too tired to go hunting for the e with the correct accent over it, so just pretend it's there)
> 
> I really, really like this. Just looking at the photo, you can almost FEEL the fun--or maybe I'm just desperate to feel some fun right now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALT + 0233.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yup. Sharon, I know you'll love this. I only discovered it last week! How To Type Symbols Accents and Special Characters
Click to expand...


Ironically, I just saved something very much like that to my bookmarks...on my work computer. 
But I'm not sure I would have even bothered looking up a bookmarked site tonight. Zippo energy.


----------



## limr

sm4him said:


> But I'm not sure I would have even bothered looking up a bookmarked site tonight. *Zippo energy*.



Same here. I'm beat to hell but I still have to pack. I hate this part, though I love the going-away part!


----------



## sm4him

480sparky said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, at least it's very well done cliché! (sorry, I'm too tired to go hunting for the e with the correct accent over it, so just pretend it's there)
> 
> I really, really like this. Just looking at the photo, you can almost FEEL the fun--or maybe I'm just desperate to feel some fun right now!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ALT + 0233.
Click to expand...


Thanks, Sparky! I knew I could count on you. Now, would you just remote in and change my post for me? 


(In Sparky's case, he actually COULD, and did once. There aren't many people I've ever NOT met that I trust THAT much!)


----------



## limr

480sparky said:


> ........ *it was fun!*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all that matters.
Click to expand...


Yup, it is! 



annamaria said:


> Love this!!



Thank you!



sm4him said:


> Hey, at least it's very well done cliche! (sorry, I'm too tired to go hunting for the e with the correct accent over it, so just pretend it's there)
> 
> I really, really like this. Just looking at the photo, you can almost FEEL the fun--or maybe I'm just desperate to feel some fun right now!!



I'm really glad that it looks as fun as it was to take it. Buzz was off taking pictures of some old barge or something, and once I spotted the swing set, I was off and running, cackling like a fool


----------



## sm4him

limr said:


> sm4him said:
> 
> 
> 
> But I'm not sure I would have even bothered looking up a bookmarked site tonight. *Zippo energy*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Same here. I'm beat to hell but I still have to pack. I hate this part, though I love the going-away part!
Click to expand...

If I were faced with packing to go somewhere right now, I'd have to just go to bed and get up at about 4 a.m. to do it. Of course, I *should* have just been getting HOME from somewhere beach-y right about now.

I've really GOT to stop measuring my time by when I "should" have gone on vacation--the next "planned but not executed" vacation date is just about a week away. I could spend my entire month lamenting vacations that almost were.


----------



## limr

If I could be sure I would wake up in time, I would be doing that, but I'm an incurable night owl and I know I'm better off doing it now. It doesn't take long - just a bunch of niggly stuff that I hate having to remember.  Oooh, I actually remembered another thing just as I typed that! (charge the fitness tracker bracelet and then pack the charger...)


----------



## JustJazzie

Oh, this IS a fun pictures. <3 it!


----------



## BillM

Have fun off in the middle of nowhere lol

While you are heading off i will be heading home, there's no place like home !!!!

But I am taking an extra day tomorrow to go to the zoo before heading home


----------



## mingxuan

a good idea! thank you!


----------



## Fred Berg

The reason the world is in such a mess is that too many adults have lost all contact with their inner child. Good to see when a grown-up does something sensible like this


----------



## Dagwood56

Great shot! I love it!!


----------



## KenC

You should post a series from your trip showing your feet in different exotic locales (or at least that's what you'll tell us)


----------



## vintagesnaps

I can't get it to work! lol There's a reason I didn't go into doing IT computery type work... Hope you have a fun trip.


----------



## Gary A.

Well Done, I love it! (I want a photo of your toes pointed up into the sky.)


----------



## vintagesnaps

Or elf shoes with pointy toes.


----------



## bribrius

This is a fun photo. Much needed lighten the place up a little!


----------



## DarkShadow

Nice one Le0nore and glad you had fun.I have no problem with cliche stuff.Life is about enjoying the time we have and if we can't do that, then its like we are dead already.Fun shot and well done.


----------



## BillM

We want a picture of your feet pointed at the Three Pines !!!

And 11 hours till i get my feet on a plane to head home


----------



## limr

BillM said:


> Have fun off in the middle of nowhere lol
> 
> While you are heading off i will be heading home, there's no place like home !!!!
> 
> But I am taking an extra day tomorrow to go to the zoo before heading home



The middle of nowhere is awesome! 



mingxuan said:


> a good idea! thank you!



You're welcome 



Fred Berg said:


> The reason the world is in such a mess is that too many adults have lost all contact with their inner child. Good to see when a grown-up does something sensible like this



I'm nothing if not "sensible"   But I do agree -  life is more fun if we allow ourselves to stop adulting once in a while.



Dagwood56 said:


> Great shot! I love it!!



Thanks


----------



## limr

KenC said:


> You should post a series from your trip showing your feet in different exotic locales (or at least that's what you'll tell us)



Good idea! I'll see what I can do about getting a good feet shot on vacation this week 



Gary A. said:


> Well Done, I love it! (I want a photo of your toes pointed up into the sky.)



Thanks, Tio! 



vintagesnaps said:


> Or elf shoes with pointy toes.



That might be trickier 



DarkShadow said:


> Nice one Le0nore and glad you had fun.I have no problem with cliche stuff.Life is about enjoying the time we have and if we can't do that, then its like we are dead already.Fun shot and well done.



Thanks! I absolutely agree. Life is too short to not be silly 



BillM said:


> We want a picture of your feet pointed at the Three Pines !!!



THAT I can do 



> And 11 hours till i get my feet on a plane to head home



Have a good trip!


----------



## limr

bribrius said:


> This is a fun photo. Much needed lighten the place up a little!



Thanks, bri!


----------



## pgriz

WHEEEE!



And that's all that needs to be said about it.

Oh, and may you get lost often and in the best kind of places.


----------



## Raj_55555

Who cares if it's a clich*é*(with the accent )? I love the shot!


----------



## limr

pgriz said:


> WHEEEE!
> 
> 
> 
> And that's all that needs to be said about it.
> 
> Oh, and may you get lost often and in the best kind of places.



What an awesome blessing! 



Raj_55555 said:


> Who cares if it's a clich*é*(with the accent )? I love the shot!



Thanks, dearie!


----------



## rexbobcat

It would only be cliche is you were standing in a puddle/next to a lake.


----------



## webestang64

This photo made me feel good today.......Thanks!


----------



## limr

webestang64 said:


> This photo made me feel good today.......Thanks!




Awwww, you're welcome!


----------

